# swim baits, is this correct?



## stak45dx1 (Jun 21, 2011)

i just grabbed the big stick with 50lb braid and threw it in my truck. i picked up some swimbaits yesterday that i want to give a try tomorrow after work at the pond. from what i understand they work best right above the weeds, ticking the top of them, is that correct? i probably won't catch any fish, but i might as well give myself a chance, i really just want to see how they act in the water and stuff before i get them out on the resevoirs.


----------



## Bassbme (Mar 11, 2012)

You're going to love swimbaits. You pretty much fish them just like you would a spinner bait. The only difference is in the way bass hit them. Sometimes you'll feel the same kind of tick you feel when fishing a jig and pig and you need to set the hook. Most of the time they either blast it, or you'll just feel the rod load up. Sometimes if the fish are just slapping it or if I am fishing a bigger 6" swimbait I'll tie some 50 lb braid to the main hook eye and make a short leader and attach a #4 treble hook to end and bury one of the hooks into the body half way between the tail and the point where the main hook exits the top of the body. Swimbaits work great in a lot of different situations. You'll love using them.


----------



## firstflight111 (May 22, 2008)

i use swimbaits from 1 in to 10 in ..hard baits and soft the bigger ones for bass ..there not just for weeds..i use the 6 to 10 in baits in the open water ..the cleaner the better make long casts make the bait work ..some swimbaits are great some are not


----------



## Tokugawa (Apr 29, 2008)

What kind of swimbaits? Paddletails, soft, hard? Sinking, floating, fast sinking?

FF111 has it right - some suck...some don't.


----------



## Intimidator (Nov 25, 2008)

Yep, we need more info!

I use Plastic Keitech (skinney) swimbaits from 2-4 inches...100% of the time for Crappie and Walleye!
I use Plastic Keitech (fatter) swimbaits from 3.8-5.8 inches 90% of the time for Bass (I also use them as trailers)!

You can use them anywhere, in any condition, and with almost any technique!


----------



## stak45dx1 (Jun 21, 2011)

Thanks guys, Soft paddle tails on a belly weighted hook.


----------



## Tokugawa (Apr 29, 2008)

stak45dx1 said:


> i just grabbed the big stick with 50lb braid and threw it in my truck. i picked up some swimbaits yesterday that i want to give a try tomorrow after work at the pond. from what i understand they work best right above the weeds, ticking the top of them, is that correct? i probably won't catch any fish, but i might as well give myself a chance, i really just want to see how they act in the water and stuff before i get them out on the resevoirs.


Top of the weeds is good. I also like to fish them right through the weeds, and rip them out. Like a lipless crank, you'll get a lot of bites that way sometimes.

The most potent bait is your mindset. You have to think you'll catch fish on them...or else you won't.


----------



## stak45dx1 (Jun 21, 2011)

Tokugawa said:


> Top of the weeds is good. I also like to fish them right through the weeds, and rip them out. Like a lipless crank, you'll get a lot of bites that way sometimes.
> 
> The most potent bait is your mindset. You have to think you'll catch fish on them...or else you won't.


Thanks again, I messed around with them a little yesterday and today at the pond by where i work, got some short strikes on them, so even though I didn't catch anything it gave me some confidence.


----------



## Intimidator (Nov 25, 2008)

stak45dx1 said:


> Thanks again, I messed around with them a little yesterday and today at the pond by where i work, got some short strikes on them, so even though I didn't catch anything it gave me some confidence.


Like Tok said...get it in your mind to practice and learn how to use them, because these baits will catch fish, ALOT of fish!
If you are getting short strikes, slow down the retrieve, or stop and let the swimbait "die"! Normally a fish will strike to injure the prey or to make it easier for the kill, if the bait does not react to the strike, sometimes they won't go after it! You can also stop and start for reaction bites. Sometimes they want the swimbait burning and churning water...other times slow and dying!


----------



## firstflight111 (May 22, 2008)

stak45dx1 said:


> Thanks guys, Soft paddle tails on a belly weighted hook.


take the spring off the hook and rig it with out it..take a tooth pick after you rig it and put it in the eye of the hook right throw the bait .. much better action and it comes throw the weeds better.. try going to 6 in to 10 in swimbaits there great for the big bass ...


----------



## Luns (Feb 10, 2010)

firstflight111 said:


> take the spring off the hook and rig it with out it..take a tooth pick after you rig it and put it in the eye of the hook right throw the bait .. much better action and it comes throw the weeds better.. try going to 6 in to 10 in swimbaits there great for the big bass ...


And exactly what 6 to 10 inch swimbaits do you speak of?


----------



## chiptooth (Apr 12, 2012)

I'm hooked on the idea of swim baits, an by far an wide, the most talked about and useful is the Keitech brand.. I live in Springfield, is there anywhere around that sells them, or will I have to order online?


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Intimidator (Nov 25, 2008)

Online! PM me if you have any questions or about their use!



chiptooth said:


> I'm hooked on the idea of swim baits, an by far an wide, the most talked about and useful is the Keitech brand.. I live in Springfield, is there anywhere around that sells them, or will I have to order online?
> 
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Scum_Frog (Apr 3, 2009)

what site do you guys like to use for the keitechs??


----------



## buckzye11 (Jul 16, 2009)

LandBigFish just got their new stock in.... a few colors are now out of stock
If you have some patience, let them fall deep on a G-lock hook weightless/weedless, if you are over fish they will let you know. Thats the way ive found them most appealing to fish of all species... on the slow fall, that tail is just too much for them. Many of the companies that make swimbaits are now packaging them individualy so the tails stay straight and ready for wobbling, a few more good ones are Reins, panic minnow, netbait, evolve, lunker city.


----------



## Intimidator (Nov 25, 2008)

Scum_Frog said:


> what site do you guys like to use for the keitechs??



www.landbigfish.com or www.tacklewarehouse.com
More places are popping up!


----------

